# Renovation Bathroom Cabinet - Don't Throw - Fix it



## diyfixman (Aug 21, 2019)

As I walked down the street I saw this closet dumped and dismantled by the garbage bin, its condition was terrible but I immediately recognized its potential and decided to take it and make a comprehensive overhaul to fit it in the bathroom.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey, would you mind posting all your videos in one single thread, instead of starting a new thread for each video? Each time you post a new video, that one thread would pop to the top of the Active Topics and Recent Discussions lists for all to notice and see. 

Here is an example of a well-regarded member who posts all of his videos in one thread:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/weeks-show-208073/

Most of the members here would appreciate that gesture very much. C'mon. What d'ya say?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Seems like a power hungry person trying to raise their Utube listing.
johnep


----------

